# Hydor Inline heater: Need experiences/reviews



## Blackthumbwoes (Feb 27, 2007)

I've got two right now (might have nuked one though, totally my fault the powerhead i had running the loop got turned off..I'll have to test it and see). the other one has done very well for me. I don't have sensitive critters with mine but i do have my 700 dollar lungfish in there and if it nuked the tank i'd go insane shortly after.

I like it, nice out of the way, i can adjust temp with out getting wet. Its inline with my fluval 404 (btw they dont like fluval hoses so its a PITA to get them co operate, last attempt flooded my fish room). Other than that i have nothing bad to say about them other than i wish they were a little more available locally. I got mine at petsmart on clearance .

Jason


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't have one on a small tank, but they are definitely quality heaters. I have the 300w on an open top 75 gallon and the temp never fluctuates. I read about someone using the 200w on a 20 gallon tank either here or the other place and they said it worked fine.


----------



## Hydro (Jun 23, 2004)

Been using the 200W on a 20g without problems.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

I use a 200 watt on a 20 gallon long and a 29 gallon tank and have had no problems.


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the reviews guys. I'm going off to college this fall (PM me if you want to send graduation gifts :icon_smil ) and I'm only taking one tank with me. So, that one tank is going to have some good equipment.


----------



## slickwillislim (Nov 9, 2005)

I have a 200w Hydor ETH on a 5g tank. Works fine so far. It turns on then off pretty fast though. It might shorten its life with the increased on/off cycles on smaller tanks but it has worked great for me.

I did have one of the 300w fail on my 60g tank. It stuck on, it worked again after I unplugged it and replugged it in but it still heated my tank to well over 90. Hydor replaced it and was really great to work with and even gave me an extra heater for FREE, so I would certainly go with the ETH.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

mrbelvedere said:


> Thanks for the reviews guys. I'm going off to college this fall (PM me if you want to send graduation gifts :icon_smil ) and I'm only taking one tank with me. So, that one tank is going to have some good equipment.


What college are you going to?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Hydro said:


> Been using the 200W on a 20g without problems.


Same for me!


----------



## tusk (Jan 30, 2006)

I have 2 300w on mine. I really haven't been keeping too close of an eye on temps though (fishless cycle). They work, don't leak, and the house hasn't burnt down..........roud:


----------



## g8wayg8r (Dec 24, 2003)

Sounds like they heat well but do they noticeably effect on flow? Is the heater a straight shot through a tube roughly the same size as filter plumbing or does it meander about like the UV sterilizers.


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

I believe the flow is pretty much strait through. When I had one I didn't notice any significant reduction in flow.

Brian


----------



## yoink (Apr 21, 2005)

g8wayg8r said:


> Sounds like they heat well but do they noticeably effect on flow? Is the heater a straight shot through a tube roughly the same size as filter plumbing or does it meander about like the UV sterilizers.


Staight shot through. I think the inside is actually larger than the tubes of my xp3, no noticable loss of flow.


----------



## howie (Mar 27, 2007)

I am using a 200watt on my 10 gallon with a Eheim 2211


----------



## cleekdafish (Jun 13, 2007)

I got 1 and its well worth the price altho its kinda bulky


----------



## tropicalfish (Mar 29, 2007)

Does it operate horizontally?


----------



## briandmiles (Feb 23, 2005)

tropicalfish said:


> Does it operate horizontally?


That is a point of contention amongst many people. Some people have no issues with running them horizontally and others do. I believe that Hydor recommends that they be mounted vertically. 

Brian


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im trying to use one on my 46 Gal. Ive got a fluval 305 and a leak. I think the green treaded cap is busted though. I am wondering how you guys have them set up. The fluval hose seems like it is pron to leak. Im waiting to hear back from Hydor to see if I can get the replacement parts... Thanks


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Freshwater Architect54 said:


> Im trying to use one on my 46 Gal. Ive got a fluval 305 and a leak. I think the green treaded cap is busted though. I am wondering how you guys have them set up. The fluval hose seems like it is pron to leak. Im waiting to hear back from Hydor to see if I can get the replacement parts... Thanks


If it is the cap busted let me know, I have an extra. My barb broke, if you find a way to get that replaced let me know. There are several pics of different ways to connect Hydor ETHs to Fluvals in my links below......DC


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

It is the cap and I think they both are broken...


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

Im wondering how to hook it up with out having to use there caps they are kind of a bad design. Im thinking of just sliding the tube over the top and using a metal clamp. How did that work for you??? any leaks... Im mad because I just set my tank up last night and it leaked so I have 46 gal. of dirty water not getting filtered yet.


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

Freshwater Architect54 said:


> Im wondering how to hook it up with out having to use there caps they are kind of a bad design. Im thinking of just sliding the tube over the top and using a metal clamp. How did that work for you??? any leaks... Im mad because I just set my tank up last night and it leaked so I have 46 gal. of dirty water not getting filtered yet.


That should work just fine. the whole purpose of that screw down cap (If it's the one I am thinking of) is to secure the hose.
Just don't try it right before bed,


----------



## DiabloCanine (Aug 26, 2005)

Freshwater Architect54 said:


> Im wondering how to hook it up with out having to use there caps they are kind of a bad design. Im thinking of just sliding the tube over the top and using a metal clamp. How did that work for you??? any leaks... Im mad because I just set my tank up last night and it leaked so I have 46 gal. of dirty water not getting filtered yet.


If you are using the stock Fluval tubing it might continue to leak. Are you using the rubber ends or trying to connect the tubing to the heater? I never liked the stock Fluval tubing, maybe try some 5/8" ID 3/4" OD tubing from Lowes.










You can also get pvc fittings to fit the heater.










I wouldn't use worm clamps, one turn too many and the barb will break then you are in a world of hurt. Double tie wraps have worked for me on stock Fluval tubing when placed past the barb......DC


----------



## tazcrash69 (Sep 27, 2005)

tazcrash69 said:


> That should work just fine. the whole purpose of that screw down cap (If it's the one I am thinking of) is to secure the hose.
> Just don't try it right before bed,


Sorry Didn't realize it's for fluval tubing.


----------



## Freshwater Architect54 (Nov 21, 2007)

So far, So good. I was able to dip the fluval hose into boiling water and get it to fit over the connector completly. I then used a metal clamp to tighten it and hold it securely. Its been 3 hours and no leaks and the tank temp is almost to 78.... I kind of like the fluval stock hose because it will no kink being ribed. Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## erthlng (Feb 8, 2008)

I've got one 300 watt hydor ETH for my 125g tank. It's only recommended for up to a 90g tank, but my ambient is in the low 70's and I only needed to increase it to 78.

It's been working great and does not seem to be overworking the unit at all. I'm VERY happy with it.


----------



## atrius (Apr 10, 2008)

I have a 200w Hydor inline with my new Eheim 2217 on a 25 gallon planted tank. The 1/2" Hydor fits the 12/16 Eheim hose perfectly. No noticeable flow reductions and since I connected my Rex-style C02 rector and upgraded to the 2217 from a 2213 I found that it cycles less (probably the additional water in the system from the above mentioned components). All in all, makes the tank look much cleaner and keeps the temp right on the mark.


----------



## Gobies et al (Jun 7, 2008)

Blackthumbwoes said:


> I've got two right now (might have nuked one though, totally my fault the powerhead i had running the loop got turned off..I'll have to test it and see). the other one has done very well for me. I don't have sensitive critters with mine but i do have my 700 dollar lungfish in there and if it nuked the tank i'd go insane shortly after.
> 
> I like it, nice out of the way, i can adjust temp with out getting wet. Its inline with my fluval 404 (btw they dont like fluval hoses so its a PITA to get them co operate, last attempt flooded my fish room). Other than that i have nothing bad to say about them other than i wish they were a little more available locally. I got mine at petsmart on clearance .
> 
> Jason



I have mine inline with a Fluval 404. It worked fine after putting on hose adapter like what connects to the cannister. It is working great. Temperature is stable within 0.1 degree. I'm using a 300 watt for a 300 gallon indoor pond.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

This is an old thread... does anyone know why a Hydor wouldn't work horizontally? Don't know diddly about their innards.


----------



## Gobies et al (Jun 7, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> This is an old thread... does anyone know why a Hydor wouldn't work horizontally? Don't know diddly about their innards.


I don't know about their innards either but the suggestion my husband made when we set it up horizontally is that air bubbles could trap inside and have reduced flow/overheat etc.. Set up vertically the bubbles would flow through.
So far mine has been fine horizontal. 

Just an idea-


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That would make sense.

I have one that I'll probably plug in this fall...


----------



## erthlng (Feb 8, 2008)

The diameter inside the heater is larger than the intake and the outflow, so there is a possibility that air could get trapped inside the unit if it is horizontal. If you are moving a lot of water through it, there might be enough turbulence generated by the flow to pull out an air that might get trapped in the heater. 

The instructions for the ETH state "The presence of bubbles inside the unit can cause irreversible damage. Make sure the ETH is installed in a vertical position..."


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks. Mine was used so didn't come with the instructions. Prolly could find them online but I'm lazy  Might better go find and read them before I go and actually plug the thing in though...

First time I've even put a heater on any of my tanks in .... more than a decade, I guess? LOL (Got it just b/c I'll have discus in this tank at some point...) Mine's installed inline in my XP2 intake tubing, so is definitely vertical all the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Goanna (Jan 23, 2008)

I am going to use a 300 watt ETH on my new tank. I had a question for you guys about tank maintainence with these heaters though. 

If I need to change filter media for instance, should I shut the heater off or since there's water going to be left int he line will it be fine being left plugged in? 

Also, if for any reason the line gets drained (or on first setup even) should you let the water flwo thorugh for 10-15 minutes before plugging it in? I know normal glass heaters dont always do too well if they are plugged in before the glass reaches the same temp as the water.


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

I always unplug the heater and then the filter before doing filter maintenance. Once the filter is running again, I plug the heater back in. I've not had any problems using this method.


----------



## Daniel L (Dec 6, 2010)

*Don't use it horizontal*

As stated in the manual, I would not recommend to run the ETH heaters in a horizontal position. I had mine installed that way until I noticed air bubbles getting trapped inside. So make sure to set them up vertically, I hung mine using the little loop in their plastic casing. Apart from that, it's a great heater, did not have any problems with it.


----------



## Seetide (Feb 25, 2016)

Goanna said:


> I am going to use a 300 watt ETH on my new tank. I had a question for you guys about tank maintainence with these heaters though.
> 
> If I need to change filter media for instance, should I shut the heater off or since there's water going to be left int he line will it be fine being left plugged in?
> 
> Also, if for any reason the line gets drained (or on first setup even) should you let the water flwo thorugh for 10-15 minutes before plugging it in? I know normal glass heaters dont always do too well if they are plugged in before the glass reaches the same temp as the water.


I would definitely unplug it! I run my heater and circulation pumps on their own power strip, that way when it's time for a water change I just flip one switch and good to go.


----------

